# Who Are "They"? And Where Are Sasuke &Co. Headed? [Round 2]



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2012)

It's not Orochimaru as confirmed by him in this chapter when he said "what do you want to meet them for", so who could it be?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

It's Tobi. He's the only one who knows everything.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

*Who are they going to meet?*

So it wasn't Orochimaru who knew _everything_... 

Orochimaru talked about _them_..? Could it be... the sons of the Sage? 

Who else could it be?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

*The person who knows everything = Fugaku & Mikoto?*

Is that right?

Sasuke wants to know "everything" from them?

Or is it someone else?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It's Tobi. He's the only one who knows everything.


You still on that? 

"To a place you know well"
Why would Tobi be at a place Sasuke knows well?

Also notice how in this chapter, Sasuke says "them" when referring to people that know everything?

I'm wondering if it's the frog sages. They seem to know almost everything.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It's not Orochimaru as confirmed by him in this chapter when he said "what do you want to meet *them* for", so who could it be?



It's more than one person ?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Could be Naruto and Kurama.

In an old databook, it was written Kyuubi was the *only* one who knew everything.
And Kyuubi told Sasuke he would regret killing Naruto, probably because it would prevent Sasuke to find out what he wants to know.

In the end, the tablet is not mentioned at all, what the hell was that with that spoiler translation.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2012)

Was he talking about his parents? At least judging by Sasuke's train of thought.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

*Them = Sasuke's Parents*

I bet everything its Fugaku and Mikoto. , edo tensei perhaps?


----------



## rob1out (Jul 10, 2012)

sounds like orochimaru is taking them to the secret uchiha tablet thingy?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

crap got speed blitz


----------



## Unknown (Jul 10, 2012)

Them may be refering to the Uchihas. The scroll says how to use the Edo Tensei and where is Tobi-s lab, the one with all the Uchiha eyes.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

It has to be the elder Sages, including the Frog Sage, the Snake Sage and the Slug Sage. Those three might have a gathering place.

Also in the new Naruto movie, there are 4 Guardians in different sections of the compass. So being a Kishimoto driven project, they are most likely canon. So it is most likely those 4 that know everything.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

I will go crazy and say that Sasuke and Orochimaru are going to met the sage's sons.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

The ones who know everything being the elder sages makes sense again because he needs Oro to find them quickly. He being close to Jiraiyah and Tsunade obviously knows about the sages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> It has to be the elder Sages, including the Frog Sage, the Snake Sage and the Slug Sage. Those three might have a gathering place.
> 
> Also in the new Naruto movie, there are 4 Guardians in different sections of the compass.* So being a Kishimoto driven project, they are most likely canon.* So it is most likely those 4 that know everything.



No it's not. 


People should stop thinking that if an author is involved in the project that it's cannon, it never is unless specifically stated.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Them may be refering to the Uchihas. The scroll says how to use the Edo Tensei and where is Tobi-s lab, the one with all the Uchiha eyes.



Yeah, maybe that's it. Still, resurrecting his parents with the Edo Tensei... seems pretty bad. Who's he going to use as sacrifices? Suigetsu and Juugo?!


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

could be various things:
RS sons,the uchihas,hokages etc....


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 10, 2012)

Rikudou Sage and his dat family, probably


----------



## handsock (Jul 10, 2012)

They're going to the land of summoned creatures. They fucking know everything. Maybe there's a megalopolis where summoned creatures of every kind get together and decide their societies rules and what not. Since they are in fact, pokemon.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> I will go crazy and say that Sasuke and Orochimaru are going to met the sage's sons.



Indeed. That's where _everything_ began.

It would fit since Naruto already met the Bijuu.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

It can't be people who were strongly on one side ie Uchiha or Senju...it needs to be someone independent, who can give a balanced opinion and account of what's happened. And it needs to be someone ancient for them to have knowledge about the original conflicts that caused the current situation. 

So. Uh. Still thinking.


----------



## rob1out (Jul 10, 2012)

confirmed, they are going to see arceus????


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

Is the actual Uchiha clan?

I mean, who are them exactly?
It can't be tobi, since Sasuke doesn't need Oro to find Tobi?


----------



## ShadowsX (Jul 10, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> So it wasn't Orochimaru who knew _everything_...
> 
> Orochimaru talked about _them_..? Could it be... *the sons of the Sage*?
> 
> Who else could it be?



you beat me to it Sasuke wants to know how everything started which lead to them they were the first to form shinobi clans the first to start the chain of hatred the first fight between the WOF and hatred every thing start when they opposed each other.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

All this elder son and sage stuff make no sense. How would they still be alive ?


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

*The Uchiha Clan still alive?*

Concerning the "them" Sasuke mentioned, it can't be tobi nor anybody with him, since Oro isn't needed for that. 

However, to know the clan and the village, who else is there to ask other than the Uchiha clan?

So maybe there's a remnant out there living and surviving?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> It can't be people who were strongly on one side ie Uchiha or Senju...it needs to be someone independent, who can give a balanced opinion and account of what's happened. And it needs to be someone ancient for them to have knowledge about the original conflicts that caused the current situation.
> 
> So. Uh. Still thinking.


But he did say he wants to know everything about his clan, Itachi, the whole rebellion against Konoha and everything because he wanted to understand Itachi's reasoning. But I'm not sure he wants to edo tensei his parents because he wouldn't need Oro to do that because:
1. Presumably he already knows where they are buried, so why would he need Oro to lead the way and 
2. If he's copied Kakashi's fuuinjutsu at such an immature stage of sharingan, it stands to reason that he's copied Oro's Edo tensei as well.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 10, 2012)

"A place you know well"  to me sounds like the Naka shrine,the Uchihas' secret meeting place.
Have no idea who "they" might be though.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

IT'S THE UCHIHA CATS...they know everything......curse them!


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are dead, but Orochimaru most likely knows a way to contact them.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

they are probably going to the shrine and the tablet.
however i wonder what the scroll is.a way to use edo tensei?


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

adee said:


> But he did say he wants to know everything about his clan, Itachi, the whole rebellion against Konoha and everything because he wanted to understand Itachi's reasoning. But I'm not sure he wants to edo tensei his parents because he wouldn't need Oro to do that because:
> 1. Presumably he already knows where they are buried, so why would he need Oro to lead the way and
> 2. If he's copied Kakashi's fuuinjutsu at such an immature stage of sharingan, it stands to reason that he's copied Oro's Edo tensei as well.



Mmm, but Sasuke is clearly after the truth and people have constantly distorted that to him because of their own personal interests. For him to be so certain that he has to meet these people, and they can give him answers, I can only think they must be above the conflict in some way, not immersed in it. 

And, like you say, Sasuke wouldn't need Oro to raise his parents - and his father was the head of the clan, so probably the most clued up about the plot from the Uchiha's side and their general situation. So if not him, what other Uchiha would know more?

I think the answer is something really obvious or really obscure >_>


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

the uchiha cats...do it kishi...the one who know everything...the uchiha cats...lol


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm, smells like I was right to bet on the scroll containing the means to bring back the Uchiha clan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 10, 2012)

Did we really just jump from the singular to the plural this week, or was the original Japanese classically ambiguous?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

*Are they going to the Nakano Shrine?*

Finally


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm, smells like I was right to bet on the scroll containing the means to bring back the Uchiha clan.



They gonna have to rack up some sacrifices then.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Edo Tensei would be the obvious means to bring them back, wouldn't it? However, I doubt Sasuke will allow them to be bound or controlled in any way by Oro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't understand how Fugaku and Mikoto could be the ones to know everything by any means...though I admit I'm confused now with the jump from singular to plural. Maybe it's a mix of Madara, Tobi, and Kurama? The latter could explain the alternate-universe thing Orochimaru just opened up, anyhow.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

"A place you know well" discounts anywhere like Myoubokuzan and Ryuuchidou.  Sasuke hasn't been there yet.  Best guess is the Uchiha clan HQ in Konoha.  Sasuke knows it pretty damned well.

Maybe Oro is going to summon Tobi and Madara from the battlefield? (Unlikely)  Maybe it's Fugaku and Mikoto?

Or maybe it's another couple of Uchiha entirely...?

I have no idea.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke's parents or nardo and kurama.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

I doubt it. It's away from the battlefield and close from Konoha. It's too early to go there.

They are probably going to Tobi's laboratory. (where he stored all his sharingans)


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Edo Tensei would be the obvious means to bring them back, wouldn't it? However, I doubt Sasuke will allow them to be bound or controlled in any way by Oro.



wow....good call...


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm hinting towards Tobis lab since Sasuke did spend a decent amount of time there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

why would the scroll talk about tobi's laboratory ...this makes no sense



you guys really think that they are going to get all the eyes and revive people? and how is it supposed to help them take control of the world?


the nakano shrine, that has rikudou's tablet and probably stuff that we dont know still, makes so much more sense


----------



## Ghost (Jul 10, 2012)

It's a place Sasuke knows. Either that or Nardo's mind where he met Kurama.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Is Sasuke going to have Suigetsu and Juugo sacrificed to bring back his parents?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why would the scroll talk about tobi's laboratory ...this makes no sense



Uchiha eyeballs ?


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Is Sasuke going to have Suigetsu and Juugo sacrificed to bring back his parents?



...

Would be a dick move


----------



## Ghost (Jul 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Uchiha eyeballs ?



"you're going to meet *them*" I doubt Sasuke will have deep conversation with eye balls.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 10, 2012)

If your crazy theory of six months ago is true.... 

Possibly.


----------



## riyuhou (Jul 10, 2012)

*Uchiwa Tensei is coming*

I'm talking about this since years, and now we are so close. 
I can't see who else can be the them.

It's the Uchiwa clan, I can feel it...


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

My vote goes to the Valley of the End. It seems unlikely to me that Oro would hide whatever is contained within Konoha itself. Afterall by the time the scroll was written he had probably already abandoned Konoha. Besides Sasuke intends to fight Naruto in Konoha and before he reaches the villages he should have completed whatever errand he is on.
And other than Konoha there are few places of any significance to Sasuke. One of the few is the Valley of the End. It would be fitting for Oro to create a hideout within one of those two big ass statues. Especially if it were the corpses of the Uchiha clan ready to be brought back with Edo Tensei.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

they have to be going to the Naka Shrine



vered said:


> could be various things:
> RS sons,the uchihas,hokages etc....



RS Sons is the only thing that makes sense at this point


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

He should just sacrifice a Zetsu no one really gives a fuck about them.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> "you're going to meet *them*" I doubt Sasuke will have deep conversation with eye balls.



They are not going straight at "them". They go to a place where they can use the scroll jutsu that will lead to them.

If "them" is his clan, then it's definitely Tobi's lab since this where what's left of the Uchiha are.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> "you're going to meet *them*" I doubt Sasuke will have deep conversation with eye balls.



Haha, come on now.
If Naruto can go in random dimensions and talk with dead people and beasts, I am sure Sasuke can talk with eyeballs


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

one who knows everything started as a single person and it may still be a single person regardless of him needing to meet "them".it may all be connected.
the scroll contains perhaps a tech that oro could use and even sasuke with practice so i can only conclude it was edo tensei.Sasuke wants oro to revive some people.


----------



## Summers (Jul 10, 2012)

One of Oro's hideouts,Uchiha bases,or Konoha. Since its being teased it wont be something as boring as the first 2 so its Konoha.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

OroxSasu is love.

They're going to one of Oro's hideouts.


----------



## Summers (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> My vote goes to the Valley of the End. It seems unlikely to me that Oro would hide whatever is contained within Konoha itself. Afterall by the time the scroll was written he had probably already abandoned Konoha. Besides Sasuke intends to fight Naruto in Konoha and before he reaches the villages he should have completed whatever errand he is on.
> And other than Konoha there are few places of any significance to Sasuke. One of the few is the Valley of the End. It would be fitting for* Oro to create a hideout within one of those two big ass statues. *Especially if it were the corpses of the Uchiha clan ready to be brought back with Edo Tensei.



Oh shit that would be fucked.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> They gonna have to rack up some sacrifices then.



Oro may have some prepared for the revival of the Uchiha.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe they'll revive prime Hiruzen


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

summers said:


> One of Oro's hideouts,Uchiha bases,or Konoha. Since its being teased it wont be something as boring as the first 2 so its Konoha.



Konoha would be the most boring place unless Sasuke breaks his promise to Naruto.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

The Uchiha clan would know about the clan and the village.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If your crazy theory of six months ago is true....
> 
> Possibly.





oh god


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Oro may have some prepared for the revival of the Uchiha.



If so I can live with that. They would know about the clan and the village. They are the other side of the coin.


----------



## 8 (Jul 10, 2012)

ramen guy


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm, smells like I was right to bet on the scroll containing the means to bring back the Uchiha clan.


Why would Suigetsu be so excited by that prospect? He was saying about how he could rule the world. And considering during his training with Oro itself, Sasuke had no hard time finding and killing fodder ninjas, he didn't need oro for the sacrifices, nor did he need Oro to find his clan. So it seems really impossible that he wanted to revive Oro just to get back the whole clan. That's not part of his plan anyways.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> one who knows everything started as a single person and it may still be a single person regardless of him needing to meet "them".it may all be connected.
> the scroll contains perhaps a tech that oro could use and even sasuke with practice so i can only conclude it was edo tensei.Sasuke wants oro to revive some people.



One who knows everything could easily refer to Fugaku. He was the clan head he must have known everything which lead to the attempted coup. It wouldn't be all that unusual for Kishi to overlook Mikoto. Afterall she was "just" a woman and that's how women are often treated in the manga.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Nakano Shrine.  That's my best guess right now.  There had better be some epic mind-fuckery lurking under that mat...


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

adee said:


> Why would Suigetsu be so excited by that prospect? He was saying about how he could rule the world. And considering during his training with Oro itself, Sasuke had no hard time finding and killing fodder ninjas, he didn't need oro for the sacrifices, nor did he need Oro to find his clan. So it seems really impossible that he wanted to revive Oro just to get back the whole clan. That's not part of his plan anyways.



Information from the clan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys are ignoring something extremelly important

why do you think that the uchihas used to make reunions at the nakano temple?

why do you think that they even decided to make the coup in the first place


whatever were the plans of the uchihas, it someway has to do with whatever is in the nakano shrine, thats why they reunited in the secret room that has rikudou's tablet


you guys are saying that they will revive the uchihas, could be, now, there is a reason why its a special place that sasuke knows very well, sasuke knows the nakano shrine because he is an uchiha, it all fits so perfectly , i love you kishi


the situation is so perfect for us to finally go back there, considering that we wont be going with either madara or tobi, and that sasuke must know what is there, i would say that i am 99% that this is the place. Perhaps we will even discover why rikudou's tablet is there in the first place.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 10, 2012)

At first I though it was Rikudou but if the correct term is "them" then I have no ideia...


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

could it possibly be Rikudou AND his 2 sons? 

:WOW


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> You guys are ignoring something extremelly important
> 
> why do you think that the uchihas used to make reunions at the nakano temple?
> 
> ...



what do you think is the tech in the scroll?edo tensei?another revival tech?


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

yeh i think its the Naka Shrine too


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> could it possibly be Rikudou AND his 2 sons?
> 
> :WOW



Unless how to contact them is written on the tablet I honestly don't know how that's possible.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

I am sure a few members here would be shocked if Zetzu was used for the ET


----------



## Jesus (Jul 10, 2012)

Was it actually a plural in the original text, or was the translator trying to maintain gender/number neutrality? Japanese is very often ambiguous that way.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 10, 2012)

Considering Suigetsu was worried about Orochimaru's arms it's gotta be the snake summons equivalent of Fukasaku and that old toad prophet.


----------



## Volture (Jul 10, 2012)

Well that would be a good twist Moon Fang. I'd like it.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 10, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Was it actually a plural in the original text, or was the translator trying to maintain gender neutrality? Japanese is very often ambiguous.



AFAIK Japanese doesn't have a real plural and you have to infer it from the context.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 10, 2012)

As dul as it may seem.

What about the 2 Konoha elders? Maybe they are bigger players in the grand scheme of things then we know?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> what do you think is the tech in the scroll?edo tensei?another revival tech?


it will probably be something completly new


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Information from the clan.


So he would revive the whole clan and conduct an in depth survey? That's too academic to be manga story


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> If so I can live with that. They would know about the clan and the village. They are the other side of the coin.



Indeed and there are no more suitable opponents for Konoha when Sasuke attacks than the Uchiha clan. Imagine how awesome it would be if Konoha went up against the Uchiha clan. Except for team Asuma the teens got mostly sidelined in this war. The scale was simply too big and the battles too large but in a fight against the Uchiha we could get awesome one on one battles. Like Fugaku against Kakashi, Mikoto against Sakura, Lee and Neji against Suigetsu and Juugo, Kagami against the elders. And the culmination would obviously be Naruto vs Sasuke. That would be the fucking epic.





adee said:


> Why would Suigetsu be so excited by that prospect? He was saying about how he could rule the world. And considering during his training with Oro itself, Sasuke had no hard time finding and killing fodder ninjas, he didn't need oro for the sacrifices, nor did he need Oro to find his clan. So it seems really impossible that he wanted to revive Oro just to get back the whole clan. That's not part of his plan anyways.



The Uchiha clan is legendary. They are said to be the strongest clan other than the Senju and as immortals they would be an incredibly powerful weapon. Sasuke was a little kid when his clan was wiped out. Do you honestly think he collected pieces of them so they could get revived with Edo Tensei? Of course he did not. But Oro might. And Sasuke thinking that Oro- or someone using Oro's power- is the only one who can use Edo Tensei to bring them back also doesn't seem strange to me.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 10, 2012)

'they, them, etc' can be used for singular when the gender is unknown (in this case, as other singular uses of it are generic and this was specific reference) I'm not saying the translator used it correctly, just that it's very much used for singular. 

So someone should take a look at the original text.


----------



## tgm2x (Jul 10, 2012)

*Meet them?*


Who could it be?
Suigetsu implied that the scroll contains some kind of power
Could they be the sons of Rikudo?
Your thoughts


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

> The Uchiha clan is legendary. They are said to be the strongest clan other than the Senju and as immortals they would be an incredibly powerful weapon. Sasuke was a little kid when his clan was wiped out. Do you honestly think he collected pieces of them so they could get revived with Edo Tensei? Of course he did not. But Oro might. And Sasuke thinking that Oro- or someone using Oro's power- is the only one who can use Edo Tensei to bring them back also doesn't seem strange to me.


You're forgetting about the last line I put in my post which was the most important one anyways. Sasuke's plan ISN'T World Domination. It's purely information.

In addition, it makes no sense from manga standpoint. The whole raising a strong dead army to conquer all has been done already. To do it again would be too lame even for Kishi.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

If it's about the clan and the village, how could it possibly be people who have been dead for centuries?

This chapter suggested that "they" are Sasuke's parents and the scroll is Edo Tensei. This has bad implications for Suigetsu and Juugo. On the other hand, they could use Anko and Kabuto or Yamato or some spare Zetsu or something.


----------



## Volture (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If it's about the clan and the village, how could it possibly be people who have been dead for centuries?
> 
> This chapter suggested that "they" are Sasuke's parents and the scroll is Edo Tensei. This has bad implications for Suigetsu and Juugo. On the other hand, they could use Anko and Kabuto or Yamato or some spare Zetsu or something.


When did the context ever suggest they were talking about his parents?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If it's about the clan and the village, how could it possibly be people who have been dead for centuries?
> 
> This chapter suggested that "they" are Sasuke's parents and the scroll is Edo Tensei. This has bad implications for Suigetsu and Juugo. On the other hand, they could use Anko and Kabuto or Yamato or some spare Zetsu or something.


Again, there's aboslutely no shortage of dead fodder ninja for sacrifices. That really isn't the point of concern as far as Edo tensei goes.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2012)

*Could Orochimaru be taking Sasuke to the Uchiha's tablet?*

with EMS Sasuke should be able to read more of that Uchiha tablet.

And Gain information from "them" 

a place that Sasuke knows well according to Orochimaru...


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought I was the only one thought at that


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol hello there


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

adee said:


> You're forgetting about the last line I put in my post which was the most important one anyways. Sasuke's plan ISN'T World Domination. It's purely information.
> 
> In addition, it makes no sense from manga standpoint. The whole raising a strong dead army to conquer all has been done already. To do it again would be too lame even for Kishi.



Suigetsu is the who talked about using them for conquest. And that's what I was adressing.

Furthermore Sasuke's goal isn't just information. His goal is revenge as well. And I don't see why Sasuke wouldn't allow the Uchiha clan to accompany him when he sets out to complete his revenge on Konoha.

And finally. Every gig has been done. There are only very few living villains in the story. The only possibilities for broadscale conflict are bringing back an undead army or using some giant chakra monster to attack. Both have been done.


----------



## jiggz1 (Jul 10, 2012)

"them" are the "Elders" of Konoha! Oro is needed to extract them from hiding and only he can.

Mystery finally solved!!
Done! Said Nuff!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 10, 2012)

*Sasuke and Orochimaru are going to Naka Shrine !*



*Orochimaru says he is going to a place where Sasuke knows well... i think the place is the **Naka Shrine*





*Naka Shrine** is a shrine in Konohagakure. In the main hall, beneath the seventh tatami mat from the far right, is a secret meeting place of the Uchiha clan. In there, is a tablet containing the clan's secrets and can only be read with specific dōjutsu. The Rinnegan is able to decipher more of the tablet than the Sharingan and the Mangekyō Sharingan are able to. Here the secrets of the Mangekyō Sharingan, the story of the Sage of the Six Paths and the Ten-Tails, as well as the secrets of Madara Uchiha's body*


----------



## Stannis (Jul 10, 2012)

they are going to the temple of Uchiha to meet some ancient Uchihas


----------



## Souzousaisei (Jul 10, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Was it actually a plural in the original text, or was the translator trying to maintain gender/number neutrality? Japanese is very often ambiguous that way.



Checked the RAW in Mangateers. Orochimaru used "yatsu-ra" (them) instead of "yatsu" (him); -ra denotes a plural.

So yeah, the one who knows everything is... plural. o.O


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

Uchiha clan Vs Konoha + Naurto Vs Sasuke = Uchiha clans honor regained and village peace.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 10, 2012)

They are Madara and Tobi


----------



## tgm2x (Jul 10, 2012)

Probably


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 10, 2012)

Tobi, Madara.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 10, 2012)

That would be a good outcome.
Sasuke could read more about it with his EMS and with Oro's help decipher the rest or do something new.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

They are likely going there yes, probably to discover the screts of the rinnegan. then use that  + scroll to give sauce the rinnegan.


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2012)

I want to see how the Naka Shrine didn't get blown by CST. Even better, I want to see them dig for the tablet under the rubble. Hold that, let there be an underground tunnel.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

jiggz1 said:


> "them" are the "Elders" of Konoha! Oro is needed to extract them from hiding and only he can.
> 
> Mystery finally solved!!
> Done! Said Nuff!



uhh... no

Suigetsu said the scroll could be used to take over the world


----------



## Aggeri (Jul 10, 2012)

Wrote this in another thread, haven't seen it suggested yet. Albeit a longshot.

"And lastly a longshot, I believe Sasuke is either going to see the Konoha council or ressurecting his parents which he would need Oro's power to do. It is a long shot, but it seems likely that Sasuke either wants to get his parents confirmation or either get an explanation from the Konoha council. He wants information, not from a third party, but directly explained."


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

What? My post was removed after mod moved alexu9696's thread to this. What a waste of time


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Aggeri said:


> Wrote this in another thread, haven't seen it suggested yet. Albeit a longshot.
> 
> "And lastly a longshot, I believe Sasuke is either going to see the Konoha council or ressurecting his parents which he would need Oro's power to do. It is a long shot, but it seems likely that Sasuke either wants to get his parents confirmation or either get an explanation from the Konoha council. He wants information, not from a third party, but directly explained."



That long shot of yours is the atleast second most popular idea around here judging by the number of folks who have brought it up. So I don't think it deserves to be called longshot.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 10, 2012)

Who knows.Maybe the destination is really the Naka Shrine like some fans are saying where the famous Uchiha tablet is and maybe Sasuke with his Ems will see other secrets that will help him to speak with the people that he wants to talk to...but before he said the human(one person) who knows everything...now are the people?
Mmm...


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 10, 2012)

So everyone who were  rooting for the Uchiha, revived, will be having a field day soon. They are about the only dead people that haven't reappeared anyway, so fair is fair.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 10, 2012)

His parents or the remaining Counselors...hopefully the later


----------



## Yuna (Jul 10, 2012)

It's his parents, probably. It sounded like that to me.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> I bet everything its Fugaku and Mikoto. , edo tensei perhaps?



This. Obviously. And eventually more uchihas elders...


----------



## Drums (Jul 10, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> Was he talking about his parents? At least judging by Sasuke's train of thought.



That's what I thought.

Besides, it's a good time now to finally bring up that Uchiha tablet again.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

its going to be RS or his 2 sons

or the Hokages revived :WOW


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

I know what's going on, because this chapter was pretty well composed with minimal mindfuck. I'll facepalm if I'm wrong.

They are going to Naka Shrine, because that's the place with answers about what changed Itachi and the entire Uhicha clan into the way they were. Sasuke plus Orochimaru are enough to get all answers from that tablet, in addition he also wants to meet his parents which will happen.

In the scroll it's something bigger than Rinnegan, after all it's something about to overpower the entire war. Rinnegan alone is not guaranteed enough. But it's possible Sasuke will also get the Rinnegan as additional powerup, but with my taste I would prefer Naruto to get it.


----------



## Tifa (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke's parents?


----------



## Volture (Jul 10, 2012)

How is everyone assuming it'll be his parents? There's been no indication of such whatsoever.


----------



## Trent (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I doubt it. It's away from the battlefield and close from Konoha. *It's too early to go there.*
> 
> They are probably going to Tobi's laboratory. (where he stored all his sharingans)



Not necessarily. It would just mean Naruto & co takes care of Tobi (until he flees) and the Kages of Edo Madara.

Sasuke has no reason to stay in the area, really.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 10, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> So it wasn't Orochimaru who knew _everything_...
> 
> Orochimaru talked about _them_..? Could it be... *the sons of the Sage*?
> 
> Who else could it be?


Exactly


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

Volture said:


> How is everyone assuming it'll be his parents? There's been no indication of such whatsoever.



Simply because they are likely the ones Sasuke wants to talk to.
Link removed


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke's parents cant be the ones that know "everything"


----------



## Kiss (Jul 10, 2012)

I also think it's his parents. That'd be very interesting.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke's parents cant be the ones that know "everything"



In Sasuke's eyes it could mean "everything" to him, since his father is the one who was bossing around. Sasuke needs to hear from him why he started all this.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke's parents cant be the ones that know "everything"



They do know everything about the coup.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke's parents cant be the ones that know "everything"



Yes, they are the ones who know everything about the clan and the village !
This is what Sasuke wants to learn ! 
He is not going to ask some people who died and retired from the world thousand of years ago !

By the way, this plotline is filler. Itachi could and should have told everything Sasuke wants to know now. This is just some cheap Oro fanservice and Sasuke wanking (how, he is so mature now)

And by the way, the fact Oro thought Sasuke was too young to learn that truth means Sasuke isn't going to like this and that the Uchiha is a clan of motherfuckers.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.

i dont think "they "can be his parents.

i say hokages. the 1st and the 2nd are who built the village. they must know about old things about uchiha too. and the thrid knows things about the coup. its a good idea to hear their side of the story.

if not...maybe a faction of uchiha.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> i say hokages. if not...maybe a faction of uchiha.



taKL to the rescue again ! Thanks. Let's hope it's the kages


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nah, Oro never was rude to the hokages and the last thing we need is Sasuke taking on 4 kages at once including Hashirama and Minato.
3 of the hokages died before the massacre, the other one didn't approve it.

Oro thinks Sasuke is too young to cope with the the truth and the hokages can't tell him anything worse than what he knows. The truth is something Sasuke won't like and even he knows he won't lke it. It will come from an Uchiha and will shift the blame on the Uchiha


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> i say hokages. if not...maybe a faction of uchiha.



This changes everything.

Those damn translators can never get it right.

Only you can.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Nah, Oro never was rude to the hokages and the last thing we need is Sasuke taking on 4 kages at once including Hashirama and Minato.



Maybe Sasuke wants to revive Hashirama, so that someone can finally teach the 5 "kages" how to properly defeat a villain


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> i say hokages. if not...maybe a faction of uchiha.



Yeah, yatsura really sounds way too rude for Sasuke to be referring to them like that. Also, I think we'd be seeing more emotion from Sauce if he was seriously thinking of reuniting with his parents.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Yeah, yatsura really sounds way too rude for Sasuke to be referring to them like that. Also, I think we'd be seeing more emotion from Sauce if he was seriously thinking of reuniting with his parents.



Don't forget the context.
Sasuke remembered Itachi basically told him a mature Sasuke should have been able to save his parents from their stupidy.
And now he wants to be mature to confront their stupidity.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> ...



*'they' refer to the two remaining elders,homura and koharu*...who knows the 'truth' about how the mistrust with uchiha began and it's consequence....

people are mistaking  the content of the scroll related to 'they'...that answer lies with oro,sasuke will get his answer from him...


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> ...



well that changes everything.not RS or the sons thats for sure at least when referring to "them".
hokages,2 elders of konoha,senjus,from uchiha clan.most likely are konoha related.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> ...



Hmm that changes all. Though it wouldn't surprise me if Orochimaru still referred Sasuke's parents as "bastards", but Sasuke.. When did he referred "them" as "bastards"?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 10, 2012)

Perhaps. The two brothers would know about everything.

But maybe Oro already knows what created the divide...


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 10, 2012)

Manda's parents.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> orochimaru referred to them as 奴ら (those fellows/lots/basterds) which is rather rude, and  then sasuke did the same.
> 
> i dont think "they "can be his parents.
> 
> ...


It's possible that in the same way Oro can revive himself from seals of his chakra in others, so can he with some ability revive Shodai and Nidaime or shadows of them from their remnants even though their souls are in the death god. 

Or it's quite possible that they are the village elders.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jul 10, 2012)

It can only be Mikoto and Fugaku, maybe some other clan members. 

 Why? Taking from the last page: "A place you know well" it can only be the Uchiha compound since Sasuke never stood too much in one place. And the way Orochimaru is doing it, almost teasingly is proof enough.

 Second, who else can know more about them? The Elders, agreed, but they didn't know why the Uchiha were making a coup otherwise they would have stopped it. No it's not that simple. Also, he wouldn't really need Orochimaru for that. 

 Since Sasuke had the scroll. I'm pretty sure he wanted Orochimaru to do Edo Tensei there and then, but it looks like Orochimaru wants to take Sasuke to the Uchiha Compound to show him exactly what he knows. 

 So, why Mikoto and Fugaku? Fugaku was the leader of the Uchiha, he was probably the man behind everything of the Uchiha. They seemed to know everything about Itachi, even though Itachi was a spy. They also didn't fight back either.

 From Kabuto we know that the names of the Edos is placed in a scroll, probably a summoning scroll, and that there isn't a limit to how many you can have in a scroll but how many you can summon, and Orochimaru's limit was 3 last time we checked. 

 This has to be it.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds legit after all...

It would explain why Suigetsu took the scroll as a weapon that could allow them to win the war by themselves.

Knowing there's such shinobi as Madara and Tobi around, only more powerfull shinobi could be summoned to deals with it.

and yes, they are the one who knows everything after RS himself.

The question is: why Oro never had used them?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 10, 2012)

''The man who knows everything.''

''What do you want to meet them for?''

Seems a bit contradictory.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

It is.

Not only that.

In 592 Sasuke said that he'd be going to meet Orochimaru, and that put people off into thinking that Orochimaru was outside the cave.

Instead all that was needed to revive him was in the case.

You can never be certain of anything.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It's Tobi. He's the only one who knows everything.



Why would Sasuke be introduced to someone he already knows?


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Don't forget the context.
> Sasuke remembered Itachi basically told him a mature Sasuke should have been able to save his parents from their stupidy.
> And now he wants to be mature to confront their stupidity.



That's jumping the gun.

He said he wants to know all the facts before coming to a conclusion. He would have absolutely no reason to refer to his parents in such a rude way. For all we know, their actions might have been reasonable.

Either way, there's no context that would make it seem right for Sasuke to use such a word for them.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

after all sasuke meant people by 人間　(human)



Sutol said:


> This changes everything.
> 
> Those damn translators can never get it right.
> 
> Only you can.


thanks for the kind words
to be fair with the translators,  奴ら (yatsura) is usually translated as 'they' because it can be just a friendly/casual way to call friends/minors. like when u say 'lucky bastards'. 
however when u refer to people you arent friends with, especially in front of their kid as　奴ら its plain rude.


----------



## Mayaki (Jul 10, 2012)

I vote for his parents.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> after all sasuke meant people by 人間　(human)
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words
> to be fair with the translators,  奴ら (yatsura) is usually translated as 'they' because it can be just a friendly/casual way to call friends/minors. like when u say 'lucky bastards'.



what do you mean by that?



> after all sasuke meant people by 人間　(human)



can you please elaborate more?
so you say its not necessarily has to be offensive?its regular way to say they?
so it can still mean the brothers?


----------



## ryz (Jul 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> The question is: why Oro never had used them?


I believe they were more useful to him as research material then as weapons.

For example, in the Naruto world, the *law* of awesomeness apparently is that the next generation is stronger than the previous, right? So people Hashirama and Madara, who, although had diluted genes of awesomeness as compared to the original source, had access to all the information gathered by ninja since, then, so where more powerful (they knew more jutsu and what not)

But while the original duo were fresh of the ninja boat (the world was just discovering the awesomeness that was chakra, and had thus not done much research yet), the genes were totally undiluted awesomeness straight from the source, and thus contained more concentrated awesomeness per unit for Oro to better research upon.

We can noticed this by how the original duo were fighting a top their tiny roof with only a stick and a sword, while Hashirama and Madara were fighting in an open landscape with multiple massive weapons and jutsus strong enough to change the landscape.


I mean, if Hashirama's juice, after all that dilution for generations, is *that* strong, imagine how strong the pure undiluted stuff is. It's like comparing hard core pitch black Russian tea(yes tea, not coffee, go look it up) to a vial of pure caffeine, one is good as a weapon for keeping awake for an year of continuous exams in a freezing Siberian jail, the other is not a good choice to make a drink, but very good for research.

(I hope my use to the word "awesomeness" can convey the point I am trying to make)


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

But they wouldn't know about the clan and the village.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> what do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the brothers?

'yatsura' is like 'bastards' never a polite word.
i was refering to this post 





DoflaMihawk said:


> ''The man who knows everything.''
> 
> ''What do you want to meet them for?''
> 
> Seems a bit contradictory.



i mean in the previous chap sasuke said he was seeing the 人間（the human, can mean a person/people)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2012)

It makes sense, then we would actually have RK sennin's flashbacks and his full story, how he controlled the juubi, etc...


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 10, 2012)

I think, and hope, that you're right. Oro may also need Sasuke to read from the Uchiha Tablet with his EMS in order to make use of that scroll, which would explain why he hasn't used it himself yet.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> the brothers?
> 
> 'yatsura' is like 'bastards' never a polite word.
> i was refering to this post
> ...



so he could have meant "the people who knew everything"?which will be in line with the plural form that was used in this chapter.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> so he could have meant "the people who knew everything"?which will be in line with the plural form that was used in this chapter.



i guess he meant people then as well. despite that  when u say 人間　u either mean a person or humankind.


----------



## ryz (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But they wouldn't know about the clan and the village.


 I don't know about village, but they would have some inkling about the clans.

I mean the two brother had a giant feud and split up right? So they would marry and have kids, and their kids would bicker against each other, and their grand kids would also bicker, and if they lived long enough (longevity and all) they would see their great-grand kids also bickering as they closed their eyes against this world.

Point is, the whole clan system would have been started, if not properly established, within their own eyes, so they would know a thing or two about it. Maybe they even adopted the surnames Senju and Uchiha by the time they died.

Also, given the constant bicker and occasional fights that would lead to proper was and battles not so further down, I guess they also the setup of not just a clan as a social structure, but also the beginning of a "ninja" clan as a defensive one.

So yes, I guess the founders would be useful as a source of information.

Again, just my two bitcents


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

Couldn't he be referring to different people once again?

The person who knows everything, and them.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Couldn't he be referring to different people once again?
> 
> The person who knows everything, and them.



unlikely but we cant rule out the possibility yet.


----------



## Trent (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But they wouldn't know about the clan and the village.



Yes but they would know about the _*root*_ of this divide between Senjus and Uchihas, this "curse".

Maybe Sasuke could be trying to understand this at a more basic level than  by looking at the actual events of the massacre he already had several viewpoints about?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> Yes but they would know about the _*root*_ of this divide between Senjus and Uchihas, this "curse".
> 
> Maybe Sasuke could be trying to understand this at a more basic level than  by looking at the actual events of the massacre he already had several viewpoints about?



Those characters aren't relevant enough, though. He should talk to Hashirama and Madara to understand the shining who most represent the whole conflict.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

thatd be so out of the blue and i doubt it but  i always love out-of-box thinkings like urs.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2012)

He says they are going to a place Sasuke knows well so who knows


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> He says they are going to a place Sasuke knows well so who knows



Heh... Why does your user name make this post so hilarious?


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 10, 2012)

*My take on who "they" are*

I thought these 3 pages made it pretty obvious Sasuke is referring to his parents.


*Spoiler*: __ 









He wants more information on both why the Uchiha planned the coup and how Itachi felt about it.

Not to mention Oro is taking him "To a place that you know very well too", most likely to an Uchiha hideout or something to gather DNA for Edo Tensei.


----------



## Epyon (Jul 10, 2012)

Hashirama and Madara at the battle of the End. That's the only way I can see it being a location that Sasuke knows well, but not so blatantly obvious like his parents at their house in which case Orochimaru shouldn't even have to say it.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I thought these 3 pages made it pretty obvious Sasuke is referring to his parents.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah as those fellows/bastards?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> yeah as those fellows/bastards?



Maybe Oro thinks of Uchihas as bastards. Who knows.

Whoever this is they're damned even by the likes of effing _Orochimaru_.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 10, 2012)

Good for you.

Post it in the dedicated thread next time. It already has 161 posts, imagine if all those people made their own thread for their opinion.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Maybe Oro thinks of Uchihas as bastards. Who knows.
> 
> Whoever this is they're damned even by the likes of effing _Orochimaru_.



then sasuke did the same.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 10, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Post it in the dedicated thread next time. It already has 161 posts, imagine if all those people made their own thread for their opinion.



Oh.. Didn't see the dedicated thread, it was at the bottom page and I saw multiple other threads on the main page talking about it.



takL said:


> yeah as those fellows/bastards?





takL said:


> then sasuke did the same.



I'm not following you. I may be reading a different translation but I don't see anything relating to what you're talking about.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> then sasuke did the same.



Is that so? 

OK. 

I don't know who can Oro and Sauce hate so much.


----------



## Hiiro (Jul 10, 2012)

*"They" are none other than Madara and Hashirama*

Sasuke wants to see why Konoha was founded and why Madara and Hashirama had such conflicting ideals about it. Orochimaru stated that he is taking Sasuke somewhere he knows well, the Valley of the End. 

Get ready folks, were about to get flashbacks of what happened between Madara and Hashirama which will lead to the revealing of who Tobi is and how him and Madara formulated the Moons Eye Plan. 

What do you guys think?


Edit:
What lead me to believe this is how Sasuke wants to understand both sides of the story. Madaras ideology revolves around defending the clan, Hashiramas ideology revolves around the village. Both of these ideals are what Sasuke is confused about so what better way to understand them than to witness the clash of them?


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2012)

There is nothing that I want more. For too long we wasted time on piglet hands and boring plot twists. I'm thinking of splitting my soul and killing myself. Then I'll be reborn-ed by my trained dog and in an instant, 1 year has gone by!

This would make a fitting Ch.600


----------



## ryz (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Those characters aren't relevant enough, though. He should talk to Hashirama and Madara to understand the shining who most represent the whole conflict.



The reason Hashirama and Madara were at war was because Madara's uncle killed Hashirama's cousin who killed his son who killed his pregnant wife who killed his grandmother in her bed who had ordered an attack against her father....

You get the drift. Hashirama and Madara were swept up in GENERATIONS worth of wars where no one was exactly sure what actually _caused_ it, but they knew why they had to _continue_ it, because THEY KILLED MY...!

(If you don't believe it, apparently there are clans at war for the past 700 years because all that time ago, there was a scuffle over the water line at a well and some got a bruised ego...yeah...)

This is, Senju Senior and Uchiha Senior were the ones who had the scuffle, and they set the scene for multi-generational drama, and now Sasuke wants to just WTF was _wrong_ with them.

Especially interesting is the fact that Itachi's polar opposite role in this has totally screwed Sasuke's noodle. The state of his brain is a bit like:



> So Senju Sr and Uchiha Sr. start a war which was _finally_ mended by Hashi and Mada but LOL not really VotE Bitches and Mada was kicked out our was he and 16years ago Kyuubi accidentally comes back LOL no really it was Tobi who is Mada or is he and itachi killed is clan because he was mad no because he was evil no LOL danzo has shisui's eye bitches he did this no itachi did this because uchiha was evil but was it WAIT WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?



If you couldn't understand the above paragraph, then you have inkling of what is going on in Sasuke's brain. And like all people, when you get confused, you go _back to the beginning_ and straighten this shit out.

That's what Sasuke is doing, and that's why he most likely to go back to the beginning i.e. Senju Sr. and Uchiha Sr.

----



takL said:


> thatd be so out of the blue and i doubt it but  i always love out-of-box thinkings like urs.


Oh you  
Just bored from my French lessons


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 10, 2012)

It's most likely just Kishimoto and his editors.


No, but since Orochimaru said that Sasuke has already been there I think he might be referring to the two elders that advise the Hokage. I forgot their names.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 10, 2012)

How would giving Sasuke a flashback to the valley of the end be a power that Hawk could use to take over the entire Shinobi world? Unless Orochimaru is going to take control off Edo Madara and than split him some how into Madara & Clone Hashirama, to tell their story, which would be pretty insane, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## ryz (Jul 10, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> It's most likely just Kishimoto and his editors.
> 
> 
> No, but since Orochimaru said that Sasuke has already been there I think he might be referring to the two elders that advise the Hokage. I forgot their names.



That's a very valid theory by itself, and they can obviously give a first hand report of what happened with the Uchiha massacre, but how do you suppose they would be helpful with answering b=about basic questions like the definition of family, clan and ninja?

And how do you suppose they figure w.r.t the scroll?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, Sasuke wants to know who started the mess that ended with the massacre.

Either it starts with Rikudou and his sons and it would be retarded (I mean, they don't fight for the same reason since the beginning that's stupid, they didn't break the truth for that reason either) or he'll start with someone who will tell them the history of the Konoha's Uchiha. Why ANBU was created and why the Uchiha rebelled.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

@takL 
hmm if Oro and Sasuke were referring to the dead Uchiha as a whole I don't think it would be all that strange for Sasuke to use an impolite form. Afterall Sasuke right now is uncertain about the Uchiha and may in fact at least partly blame them for Itachi's pain. If they hadn't attempted the coup this would never have happened. Only once he knows their reasons will he be truly able to decide who carries how much blame.

But even despite the rudeness I think his parents are the best option. Sasuke wants to find out the truth about Itachi, his clan and the village and there are a very limited number of people who could give him that answer. 

The former hokage couldn't besides they are beyond reach because of the deathgod seal. 
The elders are still alive so there's no point for Oro to use Edo Tensei which it undoubtedly is on them, but like the former hokage they could only give him the truth about the village and not about the clan and Itachi. 
Tobi probably knows all, but he can't be trusted or compelled. 
Madara is beyond reach in his current existence and only a madman would try to make use of him. Besides it is unknown how much he knows about the lead up to the destruction of the clan since it is unknown exactly when he died. If it was him who killed the Uchiha together with Itachi then he is unlikely to cooperate and if it wasn't there is no way he would know.
The only ones I can think of who would know what Sasuke wants to know and who he would need Oro's help to meet are the Uchiha clan and especially his parents.


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> It's most likely just Kishimoto and his editors.
> 
> 
> No, but since Orochimaru said that Sasuke has already been there I think he might be referring to the two elders that advise the Hokage. I forgot their names.



It can't be the elders. They don't know anything. And Sasuke asked Oro how to meet "them". Sasuke already knows where the elders are.

To me, it was pretty obvious (actually, really obvious) that Sasuke was talking about the sage's two sons.



ryz said:


> That's a very valid theory by itself


It's not valid at all. Why does Sasuke need Oro to go seek the elders?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Turrin said:


> How would giving Sasuke a flashback to the valley of the end be a power that Hawk could use to take over the entire Shinobi world? Unless Orochimaru is going to take control off Edo Madara and than split him some how into Madara & Clone Hashirama, to tell their story, which would be pretty insane, but I guess it's possible.



It's not a flashback. The scroll apparently allows you to bring back some dead persons. Taka wanted to use it to rule the world (ala Kabuto, I guess, just bringing back powerful warriors)

Sasuke is not concerned about ruling the world, but wants to learn about the Uchiha's clan. He is not interested in the possibility to rule the world, so he won't summon a batch of warriors. At best, he'll bring back the Uchiha's clan and its first division that is apparently too strong for Itachi to solo. They will make good opponents for the rookies and show Sasuke the Uchihas were not as uber as he thought they were.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd say that "them" refers to Tobi and Madara. Orochimaru was fucking everywhere, and he obviously knew that they weren't the same person, and now Sasuke does too.


Oro said that they're going to a place Sasuke knows well. What other place besides the secret meeting place in the Nakano shrine would Sasuke know well?

I'd say he's going to go after both of them after he gets all of the information he needs from the tablet, which at this point, I bet will let him manifest a Rinnegan. The way Madara spoke to Kabuto implies that the method to obtaining those eyes is indeed on that tablet. 

Not completely positive, because Kishi could pull anything, but this is how I think shit will go down.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> there's no point for Oro to use Edo Tensei



What makes it so certain that Oro has been brought back for his edo tensei?
Granted, it IS one of the likely explanations.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> @takL
> hmm if Oro and Sasuke were referring to the dead Uchiha as a whole I don't think it would be all that strange for Sasuke to use an impolite form. Afterall Sasuke right now is uncertain about the Uchiha and may in fact at least partly blame them for Itachi's pain. If they hadn't attempted the coup this would never have happened. Only once he knows their reasons will he be truly able to decide who carries how much blame.
> 
> But even despite the rudeness I think his parents are the best option. Sasuke wants to find out the truth about Itachi, his clan and the village and there are a very limited number of people who could give him that answer.
> ...



what if the scroll is about how to go inside of the reapers belly and come back safelly? 

hokages can give sakuke their side of the story. if sasuke wants to know everything about the villa and the clan he needs it.

i mean come on calling other edos? thats old and he and itachi  just tried to finish it. and itd take other living sacrifices.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> what if the scroll is about how to go inside of the reapers belly and come back safelly?
> 
> hokages can give sakuke their side of the story. if sasuke wants to know everything about the villa and the clan he needs it.


Whoa, now THAT idea is definitely something I've thought of before (not in these specific terms) and support wholeheartedly! thanks.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 10, 2012)

adee said:


> You still on that?
> 
> "To a place you know well"
> *Why would Tobi be at a place Sasuke knows well?*
> ...



I'm not sure if Sasuke knows Mount Myoboku very well.

The only places Sauce knows very well are: Konoha, Oro lairs, Neko-baa place, Uchiha hideout.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I'm not sure if Sasuke knows Mount Myoboku very well.
> 
> The only places Sauce knows very well are: Konoha, Oro lairs, Neko-baa place, Uchiha hideout.


yeah, that was more of a shot in the dark...


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> what if the scroll is about how to go inside of the reapers belly and come back safelly?
> 
> hokages can give sakuke their side of the story. if sasuke wants to know everything about the villa and the clan he needs it.
> 
> i mean come on calling other edos? thats old and he and itachi  just tried to finish it. and itd take other living sacrifices.



Like I said in the other thread, I'm putting my chips in the  death god theory.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I'm not sure if Sasuke knows Mount Myoboku very well.
> 
> The only places Sauce knows very well are: Konoha, Oro lairs, Neko-baa place, Uchiha hideout.


And Tobi's hideout with the bijuu's skeletons (if those are bijuus skeletons)
Which could easily be where he stores his sharingans. 

As for the hokages, that's a no. Sasuke already has Konoha / Senju version. If he wants more, he can ask the remaining elders. 
This would be stupidity from Sasuke (I want to know everything, but I will only seek's one side version) and a fault from Kishi.

Plus Oro wouldn't be dying from the Death God when Sasuke attacked him if he could go safely release his arms from the Death God


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it's mount serpent. You know the snake summon sage area 
Slythendoor was it in harry potter? I forgot


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> I think, and hope, that you're right. Oro may also need Sasuke to read from the Uchiha Tablet with his EMS in order to make use of that scroll, which would explain why he hasn't used it himself yet.



This, this and DIS!

Oro needed the EMS to use the scroll. That's why he needed Sasuke.

It explain why Oro and Kabuto couldn't use it.

And now Sasuke needs Oro for the same purpose Oro needed him.

Do it Kishi!


----------



## Yuna (Jul 10, 2012)

No. *10penises* Seriously, Occam's razor~: It's Sasuke's parents or some other people with insight into the Uchiha coup.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

Yuna said:


> No. *10penises* Seriously, Occam's razor~: It's Sasuke's parents or some other people with insight into the Uchiha coup.



as if theyd knew things bout the foundation of konoha.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> what if the scroll is about how to go inside of the reapers belly and come back safelly?
> 
> hokages can give sakuke their side of the story. if sasuke wants to know everything about the villa and the clan he needs it.



First, only Sandaime knows anything about the coup among the hokages. The other three were already dead by then. But even he didn't know the truth of the clan. That's why he was trying to play for time. He needed time to figure out why they wanted to revolt and come to an accord with them. But he never got the time and the Uchiha took their reasons with them to their graves. So the hokage can't even tell Sasuke what he wants to know.

Second, if Oro had the means to free something from the death god why wouldn't he have unsealed his arms? Besides it's not as if he had the Sharingan or the Rinnegan which would allow him to understand the mechanics of Shiki Fuujin which would allow him to come up with a counter so easily. And if you consider the price one has to pay for the jutsu it is highly doubtful in the first place for a counter to exist. 



> i mean come on calling other edos? thats old and he and itachi  just tried to finish it. and itd take other living sacrifices.



I don't think you have thought that argument quite through. Even if freed from the deathgod Oro would still have to use living sacrifices to resummon the two kages as Edo Tensei before they could talk. They have no body.

Also I don't see anything wrong with the Uchiha being brought back as Edos. Sure Edo Tensei has been used already, but what are the alternatives? There's a dearth of living villains. There's Tobi, Zetsu, now Oro and Sasuke. While individually powerful they still need something to become a global menace. That something are either numbers or bijuu in this manga. So either Sasuke has to get a bijuu or he has to bring someone back from the dead.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> as if theyd knew things bout the foundation of konoha.



They don't need to know up to the foundation of Konoha, they only need to know what happened that made Tobirama create ANBU. And odds are they know.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

what we have to do is, list the places that sasuke knows well, and consider that it has to be either a place that he would obviously go for being an uchiha, or a place that he went around the time that he had the cursed seal.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> They don't need to know up to the foundation of Konoha, they only need to know what happened that made Tobirama create ANBU. And odds are they know.



didnt sasuke say the clan...the village? plus he wants to know everything to judge for himself. one side of the story wont do.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what we have to do is, list the places that sasuke knows well, and consider that it has to be either a place that he would obviously go for being an uchiha, or a place that he went around the time that he had the cursed seal.



Sounds like someone's volunteering


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Flashbacks, hell. They may actually travel back in time.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

Bearzerger said:
			
		

> I don't think you have thought that argument quite through. Even if freed from the deathgod Oro would still have to use living sacrifices to resummon the two kages as Edo Tensei before they could talk. They have no body.
> 
> Also I don't see anything wrong with the Uchiha being brought back as Edos. Sure Edo Tensei has been used already, but what are the alternatives? There's a dearth of living villains. There's Tobi, Zetsu, now Oro and Sasuke. While individually powerful they still need something to become a global menace. That something are either numbers or bijuu in this manga. So either Sasuke has to get a bijuu or he has to bring someone back from the dead.



He could, like Minato, capture their soul energy so to speak and seal it inside something where Sasuke could access it like he accessed Kyuubi inside Naruto. Now THAT might be something that requires a snake sage technique that Oro can do but Sasuke can't. 

As for alternatives to fight Konoha, Sasuke's susanoo could possibly reach the perfection of Madara's which as we've seen is quite enough to reshape large areas of human inhabitation. Combine that with his Taka and Oro support, it certainly seems enough and within Sasuke's comfort zone (it seems very unlike Sasuke to call upon a horde of undead soldiers.)


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

i will accept for some edo uchhihas,if my theory of konoha elders fail....


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> And Tobi's hideout with the bijuu's skeletons (if those are bijuus skeletons)
> Which could easily be where he stores his sharingans.



You mean the humid bone forest? 

Seriously though, I have no idea who he will see, nothing comes to mind.

Seems that the wording implies it not being his parents, which I didn't think made sense anyway.

I think the key is in how Suigetsu talks about the scroll in a way...

Suigetsu thinks Sasuke would be able to use the scroll by himself at some point, and he seemed surprised when Sasuke was going to use the scroll to contact the one(s) who know everything through Oro. (I brought you this because...)

Also Suigetsu has to ask "who is this person who knows everything" meaning it is not directly stated in the scroll who that person(s) might be.


Is the scroll Edo Tensei? No, too easy, and Suigetsu thinks Sasuke would only ask Oro how to use the power in the scroll, not that Oro should use it for him.
(Also, why would the scroll be so important if it was Edo? Nothing new there)

But there is ALSO something only Orochimaru is able to do, that might be Edo?



I only get more confused by thinking about it


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what we have to do is, list the places that sasuke knows well, and consider that it has to be either a place that he would obviously go for being an uchiha, or a place that he went around the time that he had the cursed seal.



knows well:

wave country
forest of death
tobi's hideout
bee's training islands

knows very well:

oro's hideouts
nakano shrine
cat city
&
konoha


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

Hashirama is dead.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 10, 2012)

We're going to see the Uchiha Clan.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> First, only Sandaime knows anything about the coup among the hokages. The other three were already dead by then. But even he didn't know the truth of the clan. That's why he was trying to play for time. He needed time to figure out why they wanted to revolt and come to an accord with them. But he never got the time and the Uchiha took their reasons with them to their graves. So the hokage can't even tell Sasuke what he wants to know.



sasuke now isnt just about the coup. but about his clan and _his _village.




bearzerger said:


> Second, if Oro had the means to free something from the death god why wouldn't he have unsealed his arms? Besides it's not as if he had the Sharingan or the Rinnegan which would allow him to understand the mechanics of Shiki Fuujin which would allow him to come up with a counter so easily. And if you consider the price one has to pay for the jutsu it is highly doubtful in the first place for a counter to exist.



for instanse if he had to keep a part of him in the reapers belly to go in and out?



bearzerger said:


> I don't think you have thought that argument quite through. Even if freed from the deathgod Oro would still have to use living sacrifices to resummon the two kages as Edo Tensei before they could talk. They have no body.



whys that when u can go in and out of the reapers belly freely? he can chat with them in the reapers belly.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 10, 2012)

^ So was Madara, but look what happened anyway.

I think 'they' are the elder/younger brothers, but only time will tell.


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Mito and Fugaku. Fugaku is the only one who knows everything about Uchiha uprising. And I doubt that Sasuke want to know about anything else.


----------



## MangaR (Jul 10, 2012)

The root of the problem were brothers not Senju and Uchiha. If he wanted to talk with Madara he could without releasing Oro.
1) Only Oro could do it, show the way.
2) Chatting with Madara/Tobi wouldn't help to gain power just become another Pinocio - the very thing Sasuke don't want to be anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2012)

No. It's Sasuke's and Itachi's parents. I called it first.

I think their parents are the masterminds of the coup.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> sasuke now isnt just about the coup. but about his clan and _his _village.



It's still mostly about the coup. He really doesn't care about what happened in Madara's time, but about those things which directly affected the clan and lead to the coup.




> for instanse if he had to keep a part of him in the reapers belly to go in and out?



That's just too farfetched. Why would he want to go there and back again all the time and why would it be worth the price he paid?




> whys that when u can go in and out of the reapers belly freely? he can chat with them in the reapers belly.



I missunderstood your idea, but still think this is too farfetched. If I recall all the so-called "mysteries" in the manga they almost always turned out to be the obvious and straightforward. For example when Kishi made that big deal of how to counter Hidan's ritual all it turned out to be was to get the guy out of the circle. Or the identity of the sixth coffin being Madara really didn't come as a surprise to most. Even Kabuto being able to use Senjutsu while a surprise was very logical in hindsight. For Oro to have found a way to counter Shiki Fuujin and to have went to the pointless effort to keep it hidden from Kabuto who cared for him daily just is too convoluted



auem said:


> knows well:
> 
> wave country
> forest of death
> ...



You forgot the Valley of the End.



adee said:


> He could, like Minato, capture their soul energy so to speak and seal it inside something where Sasuke could access it like he accessed Kyuubi inside Naruto. Now THAT might be something that requires a snake sage technique that Oro can do but Sasuke can't.
> 
> As for alternatives to fight Konoha, Sasuke's susanoo could possibly reach the perfection of Madara's which as we've seen is quite enough to reshape large areas of human inhabitation. Combine that with his Taka and Oro support, it certainly seems enough and within Sasuke's comfort zone (it seems very unlike Sasuke to call upon a horde of undead soldiers.)



Sasuke won't fight the village. Remember his promise that he would first fight Naruto before he attacked the village. So the odds of perfect Susanoo killing anyone in the village are close to zero. 
Suigetsu and Juugo couldn't even occupy all the rookies and Orochimaru is unlikely to give his all in such a fight. He would mostly hang around looking for a chance to nab Sasuke once he's weakened.

The idea of the battle between Uchiha and current Konoha has been around since we saw Tobi's wall of eyes and it has to happen. And who better than Sasuke to lead them?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke and Itachi's parents. You heard it here first. 

or danzou and the other 2 elders..

edit: it can't be hashirama and tobirama because they're already sealed inside the shinigami. if kishi decides to troll us and bring them back to life using edo tensei, then it will be the biggest asspull of all time.


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> for instanse if he had to keep a part of him in the reapers belly to go in and out?
> 
> whys that when u can go in and out of the reapers belly freely? he can chat with them in the reapers belly.



I have now collected everything that has been said about the scroll, something about the death god does make sense. Right down to it being mentioned in this chapter without a good reason by Suigetsu.



			
				Suigetsu574 said:
			
		

> Eh..?! This.. Orochimaru even considered something like this!? In that case...this data, it can even be used to gain control over this war!!? This could be... A good present for Sasuke!! We were lucky and found something incredible



If it is access to the death god that means: 4 hokages + half of kyuubi.
I don't know how much Suigetsu knows about the war at this point, but they should at least know that it is about getting control over the kyuubi.



			
				Suigetsu592 said:
			
		

> Isn't it cool!? With that we hawks can rule this shinobi worl-...


Sasuke reads the scroll and immediately:


			
				Sasuke592 said:
			
		

> This is it...The one...Who knows everything........... Anyway, there is someone I need to meet. I'm going. (Sui: "Eh...? Who?")
> Orochimaru.
> And I'm willing to meet that piece of shit...because there is something I absolutely need him to do. The clan...the village...I'm going to meet the one who knows everything.


If this is indeed plural here as well, then 4 hokages+kyuubi certainly know a whoooole lot between them.

Note that it is not obvious to Suigetsu both who it is who knows everything as well as what Sasuke needs Oro for at this point.

Maybe Sasuke knows something that Suigetsu doesn't about Oro's connection to the death god? 
I'm thinking at this point Sasuke learns that the Kyuubi is sealed in the death god along with the hokages, and he knows that Oro can freely talk to people that are sealed in it because of his arms. This is something Suigetsu doesn't know, as well as the connection between the Kyuubi and the Uchiha.



			
				Suigetsu593 said:
			
		

> What do you mean when you say that you want to meet Orochimaru? And who is this "person who knows everything"?
> 
> Probably, you want to ask Orochimaru how to use the power in that scroll, but... but you will be able to use it alone if you take your time.



Probably Suigetsu here thinks Sasuke is going to ask Orochimaru how you can summon the death god without dying? But Sasuke knows that is only possible if you already have a part of you sealed in it.

Sasu: "There is also a thing only Orochimaru can do."


Sasuke shows the scroll to Orochimaru.


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What do you intend to do after you meet them?


Orochimaru, in contrast to Suigetsu, has understood who Sasu is talking about right away, even without it having been stated. Maybe because he knows of the connection between uchiha and kyuubi?



			
				Sasuke593 said:
			
		

> "I want to know about Itachi's feelings. The feelings of a person who, even after getting his name sullied and dying, continue to think about his village... and wanted to protect it...



This is a stretch, but the hokages might fit that bill, they are dead, some of them got their name sullied by being used as Edo tenseis, and I would think they think about the village while they are trapped in the death god's stomach?


tl;dr: How to extract the kyuubi+hokages from the death god fits with what has been said about the scroll, and Orochimaru is needed because he has already got his arms sealed in it.


----------



## Ezekial (Jul 10, 2012)

God knows, at this point I wouldn't be surprised if Ten Ten was Tobi, Whatever happens next will be the biggest ass pull yet, Hashi's return? Why not, throw Goku in there aswell... Is Kishi on crack?


----------



## Wampa (Jul 10, 2012)

itll be sarutobi the man who knew every jutsu in konoha


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for writing this again, but my last post was a bit messy, thanks to taKl for the idea:


The scroll says both who is in the death god and that it is possible to free them. (kyuubi+4 hokages)

Suigetsu thinks that this is just about power and that anyone can do it, but Sasuke knows more; Sui: "What do you mean when you say that you want to meet Orochimaru? And who is this "person who knows everything"?"

The only unique thing about Orochimaru at this point is that he has been in contact with the death god and has a part of him sealed in it; Sasu: "There is something only Orochimaru can do."

The kyuubi saw the attack that fueled the coup first hand and has excellent knowledge of Madara, and the hokages know the entire history of the village between them. (They know everything about anything that isn't ancient history.)


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 10, 2012)

Well let's look at the evidence.

1. They need to go to a place that's very familiar to Sasuke (most likely Konoha or one of Oro's various bases). This already excludes Tobi or Madara Since Oro knows they aren't anywhere specific. So you people can stop saying it's Tobi or Madara.

2. They need to use a technique found on the scroll Suigetsu found in order to talk to the 'ones who know everything'. This also excludes Tobi/Madara.

3. When Suigetsu found the scroll, he exclaimed "So Orochimaru was even considering something like this!". This excludes the technique from being Edo Tensai, since Suigetsu should already know Oro uses Edo Tensai.

4. It's a technique that would allow them to win the war/rule the world and is also a technique only Orochimaru is skilled enough to use. This also excludes Edo Tensai.

5. The 'ones who know everything' are human, so this excludes the technique from being some kind of bijuu subjugation.

Summary - The one's who know everything are not Tobi, Madara or bijuu and the technique on the scroll is not Edo Tensai. As well, the technique allows them to talk to the 'ones who know everything'  and could allow them to rule the shinobi world.

Conclusion - There's only one theory I can think of that makes sense.

Time travel. Oro already bends the rules of life and death. Bending the rules of time would be the next step. As well, getting knowledge from the 'ones who know everything' will allow them to rule the shinobi world and also conveniently fits in with Oro's goal of understanding the truth of the world.

As for who 'they' are, possibly RS and his two sons?


----------



## Wampa (Jul 10, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> Sorry for writing this again, but my last post was a bit messy, thanks to taKl for the idea:
> 
> 
> The scroll says both who is in the death god and that it is possible to free them. (kyuubi+4 hokages)
> ...



I couldn't agree more with this. Maybe sasuke will communicate thru orochimaru


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It's still mostly about the coup. He really doesn't care about what happened in Madara's time, but about those things which directly affected the clan and lead to the coup.


If we include the kyuubi in the list of people in the death god's stomach, there is one who knows everything about the event that fueled the coup.

Orochimaru just proved that it is possible to split one's consciousness.



bearzerger said:


> That's just too farfetched. Why would he want to go there and back again all the time and why would it be worth the price he paid?


Maybe he didn't go there more than one time, he just stumbled upon it and put it down in his scroll. He may not have totally figured out how he could get things out from there, Suigetsu thinks that Sasuke could figure it out if he took his time: it isn't stated outright how to do it in the scroll.



bearzerger said:


> I missunderstood your idea, but still think this is too farfetched. If I recall all the so-called "mysteries" in the manga they almost always turned out to be the obvious and straightforward. For example when Kishi made that big deal of how to counter Hidan's ritual all it turned out to be was to get the guy out of the circle. Or the identity of the sixth coffin being Madara really didn't come as a surprise to most. Even Kabuto being able to use Senjutsu while a surprise was very logical in hindsight. For Oro to have found a way to counter Shiki Fuujin and to have went to the pointless effort to keep it hidden from Kabuto who cared for him daily just is too convoluted.


I think it is no coincidence that Suigetsu mentions that Oro lost the use of his arms in this chapter.
Maybe he didn't completely figure out how to counter it, he was just in the process of researching it.

I don't think it is impossible that Kabuto knew about this either?



bearzerger said:


> You forgot the Valley of the End.



This theory still leaves out why they need to go a specific place though, but maybe Oro kept something in his hideout that was needed for the ritual?

At least it is not obvious from the scroll where they needed to go, maybe not even that they had to go somewhere at all?
Suigetsu seemed surprised at first that Sasuke was going to go anywhere after reading the scroll, didn't he?


I think it being even more Edo tensei would be too boring, and for sure it isn't something "Only Orochimaru can do"


----------



## Jesus (Jul 10, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> Sorry for writing this again, but my last post was a bit messy, thanks to taKl for the idea:
> 
> 
> The scroll says both who is in the death god and that it is possible to free them. (kyuubi+4 hokages)
> ...



You might be onto something.


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> Well let's look at the evidence.
> 
> 1. They need to go to a place that's very familiar to Sasuke (most likely Konoha or one of Oro's various bases). This already excludes Tobi or Madara Since Oro knows they aren't anywhere specific. So you people can stop saying it's Tobi or Madara.


One of Oro's hideouts may contain something that is needed to communicate with the death god. Maybe he needs to touch the arms that has been in contact with it? 
EDIT: Kabuto ground up Oro's body though, didn't he?



HakuGaara said:


> 2. They need to use a technique found on the scroll Suigetsu found in order to talk to the 'ones who know everything'. This also excludes Tobi/Madara.


They could be contained in the death god, and the scroll says how to contact them.



HakuGaara said:


> 3. When Suigetsu found the scroll, he exclaimed "So Orochimaru was even considering something like this!". This excludes the technique from being Edo Tensai, since Suigetsu should already know Oro uses Edo Tensai.


I agree that this is a deal breaker for Edo Tensei.



HakuGaara said:


> 4. It's a technique that would allow them to win the war/rule the world and is also a technique only Orochimaru is skilled enough to use. This also excludes Edo Tensai.


What is needed to win the war? Control of the kyuubi (+hachibi)
There isn't anything about skill there, only that it is unique to Orochimaru by Sasuke's account, while Suigetsu thinks Sasuke could learn it with time.
This implies Sasuke knows something about Oro that Suigetsu doesn't.



HakuGaara said:


> 5. The 'ones who know everything' are human, so this excludes the technique from being some kind of bijuu subjugation.


Hmm, I have no counter, are we sure that they are talking about humans? If it is "persons" I think it could be the kyuubi, no? On the other hand it might be the hokages which are also trapped in the death god.



HakuGaara said:


> Conclusion - There's only one theory I can think of that makes sense.
> 
> Time travel. Oro already bends the rules of life and death. Bending the rules of time would be the next step. As well, getting knowledge from the 'ones who know everything' will allow them to rule the shinobi world and also conveniently fits in with Oro's goal of understanding the truth of the world.
> 
> As for who 'they' are, possibly RS and his two sons?



If something is far fetched it would be this 
Anyway, Suigetsu didn't think about "the one who knows everything" at all, and definitely not before saying that it was data that could win the war.


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

Wampa said:


> I couldn't agree more with this. Maybe sasuke will communicate thru orochimaru





Jesus said:


> You might be onto something.



Thank you.

To add more points:
Would be good to finally clear up the confusion about the whole 50% of the kyuubi in naruto, the other half in death god thing too, right?

Maybe it isn't a coincidence that Tobi hasn't got any of "Naruto's" kyuubi yet for gedo mazou, and we need to clear this thing up first?

A place that both Sasuke and Orochimaru knows well; I say the room where Oro was "killed." There might be a couple of arms lying around after all 


There just has to be a clear difference between what Suigetsu thought the scroll would do and what Sasuke wants to accomplish with it.
That beeing power/knowledge.


----------



## kingcools (Jul 10, 2012)

its the oracles. They have to tell sasuke he is not the one. He mad though.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 10, 2012)

Considering the questions he asked ("What is a village?"; "What is a Clan?", "What is a Shinobi", "What am I?".)

The only thing that makes sense is either Rikudo himself, or his two Sons and the 1st Hokage and Madara (Responsible for making the Village system).


----------



## Setsuna00 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe he's referring to that dimension Tobi took Sasuke in a couple of times. He sort of knows of that area. Though not very well. Ah well. When everything is revealed it will be underwhelming. BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2012)

I was thinking about this again. For me it seems as it can only be his parents, even though Sasuke referred them in a rude way. He has no reasons to distrust Itachi's last words, since he confirmed all Danzo and Tobi said was true, and also showed his own flashback. He also said that he should had believe in Sasuke and that he was the one who could change his parents and the Uchiha clan. Only his parents words can make Sasuke decide which way to go.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 10, 2012)

It has to be the sons of the sage. Who else could be "them".


----------



## KillerFlow (Jul 10, 2012)

The past Hokages. Orochimaru's arm wasn't mentioned without a reason. He wants it back because he's not "at full power." Death god soul release imminent.


----------



## Kid (Jul 10, 2012)

'' Them ''  so it can't be tobi.

Could it be his parents maybe?!


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 11, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> Maybe he needs to touch the arms that has been in contact with it?
> EDIT: Kabuto ground up Oro's body though, didn't he?



You're not making any sense.



Hermansen said:


> They could be contained in the death god, and the scroll says how to contact them.



If someone were to know 'everything' why would they be in the Death God?



Hermansen said:


> What is needed to win the war? Control of the kyuubi (+hachibi)



All you need is power, knowledge and intelligence. No reason to restrict it solely to just bijuu.



Hermansen said:


> There isn't anything about skill there, only that it is unique to Orochimaru by Sasuke's account, while Suigetsu thinks Sasuke could learn it with time.



We know it's not unique to Oro because Suigetsu believed that Sasuke was capable of doing it (not to mention that there would be no point putting it on a scroll if it was an Oro only ability). Sasuke then states that Suigetsu is underestimating Orochimaru. This strongly implies that a certain level of skill is required and Oro is the only one Sasuke is in contact with that has it.



Hermansen said:


> Hmm, I have no counter, are we sure that they are talking about humans? If it is "persons" I think it could be the kyuubi, no? On the other hand it might be the hokages which are also trapped in the death god.



No and no.



Hermansen said:


> Anyway, Suigetsu didn't think about "the one who knows everything" at all, and definitely not before saying that it was data that could win the war.



That's because the scroll has a technique on it, so there would be no reason for Suigetsu to think about 'ones who know everything'. That was something Sasuke thought of.


----------



## Samehada (Jul 11, 2012)

Meeting either Sasuke's parents

Or meeting the previous Hokages who would know everything that Sasuke wants to know. Love, family, honor, clan, village, shinobi. All of it. Of course, not a revive but more like a nice chat with their chakra forms (Just the same way Minato appeared to Naruto).


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope they were talking about the Snake Sages who trained Kabuto. I have always wanted to see how the Dragon Cave would look like.


----------



## Somnus (Jul 11, 2012)

He's going to meet with Kishimoto himself


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 11, 2012)

So it was plural... Interesting


----------



## Sasukemaru (Jul 11, 2012)

Toad, Snake = sages? No?

then the sons


----------



## Corvus666 (Jul 11, 2012)

ive got a feeling its zetsu...


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm wondered what actually that scroll is, and what sasuke actually want? what he searching? more powers? what is that? is this relevant to main story at all?

look kishi I enjoyed this side-story/fan service thing, its good and all but can we back to main story? back to madara, tobi, naruto and co.?


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 11, 2012)

Im rooting for the Uchiha Hideout in the land of the hawks


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 11, 2012)

*The Place that Orochimaru and Sasuke will go to !*

*Here we found that Orochimaru and Sasuke will go to a place that Sasuke knows well to find Sasuke Answer's*



*Sasuke questions :*

*- What is a clan ( the uchiha clan) ?*
*- What is a vilage  ( konoha ) ?*

*WHO IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WAR WOULD WHANT TO ANSWER SASUKE QUESTION'S ?*

*The only thing that can Answer all of sasuke questions is the tablet that Rikudou Senin left it has alot of informations*

*Informations like : *
*- How the Shinobi World was founded by Rikudou Senin... 
                          - The Ancestor of the Uchiha Clan and the Curse of Hatred
                         - Who was the ones that founded Konoha 
                        - How was the Uchiha clan and why did they battle with Senju Clan*




* Beneath the seventh tatami mat from the far right, is a secret meeting place of the Uchiha clan. In there, is a tablet containing the clan's secrets and can only be read with specific dōjutsu. The Rinnegan is able to decipher more of the tablet than the Sharingan and the Mangekyō Sharingan are able to. There lie the secrets of the Mangekyō Sharingan, the story of the Sage of the Six Paths and the Ten-Tails
*



*Konoha was destoryed but either Orochimaru stole the tablet and now the tablet is in the Orochimaru hideout or this secret meeting place of the Uchiha clan is still in konoha because it was Beneath the seventh tatami mat*


----------



## Kusa (Jul 11, 2012)

The place Sasuke and Orochimaru will go :


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 11, 2012)

Justice said:


> The place Sasuke and Orochimaru will go :



LOL i made the same joke .... on a website


----------



## Kusa (Jul 11, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> LOL i made the same joke .... on a website



What gave you the impression that I'm joking ?I was dead serious.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 11, 2012)

Justice said:


> The place Sasuke and Orochimaru will go :



now thats what i call justice 

and yeh the Naka Shrine is the overriding opinion


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 11, 2012)

Naka Shrine was destroyed by Pain probably. it could be VOTE or just konoha itself


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 11, 2012)

Well if the meeting place was deep underground then it may have survived Konoha's destruction. But I don't know how a tablet detailing Rikudo Sennin and the history of his lineage would have information about the modern Uchiha clan and the village. Although Sasuke should have the second highest security clearance to read it now that he has the Eternal Mangekyo.

Maybe the Snake Sage knows. Or perhaps whoever lives in Humid Bone Forest.


----------



## Summers (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like every member is going to make a thread theory of what this place is. It has joined the ranks of Tobi=? 6th coffin, scroll, That Jutsu.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 11, 2012)

The Place that orochimaru and sasuke will go:


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Jul 11, 2012)

ovanz said:


> The Place that orochimaru and sasuke will go:



Don't get it. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Timeshift (Jul 11, 2012)

What about the burial place of the Uchiha clan? That's a place Sasuke knows very well, a place where they'd find the DNA of the Uchihas, and with that possibly the answers they seek..


----------



## ShadowsX (Jul 11, 2012)

Fatal Warrior said:


> Don't get it. Can you elaborate?



San Francisco is the Homo-heaven


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 11, 2012)

Timeshift said:


> What about the burial place of the Uchiha clan? That's a place Sasuke knows very well, a place where they'd find the DNA of the Uchihas, and with that possibly the answers they seek..



How does a burial place gives the answers they seek...

I dont get it ?


----------



## Leuconoe (Jul 11, 2012)

Tatami mat sounds good! Imagine Sauce walking into Konoha! What he goes crazy on all the civilians? Just kidding!


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Where else does Sasuke know very well? He's always on the move after he left Konoha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 11, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Where else does Sasuke know very well? He's always on the move after he left Konoha.



He know orochimaru hiedout the hideout where he spent 3 years there ... oro and kabuto could have stole the tablet and they could have hide it there...


----------



## Stannis (Jul 11, 2012)

yes it is probably the Uchiha hideout I agree


----------



## AeolusXII (Jul 11, 2012)

*Am I the only one who...*

got the feeling that "them" refers to sauce's parents? He seems to have a lot of questions about Itachi's behavior and loyalty, and all that other crap. I mean that whole panel where Itachi is going on about how Sauce could have changed their parents minds.

Who better to tell him about Itachi, and the reasoning behind Uchiha's rebellion?

There's a lot of other foreshadowing in there to, the whole Oro calling him just a kid. 

Meh.

Makes sense to me.

I found it painfuly obvious. Or I'm just crazy.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jul 11, 2012)

I also thought about it.

Look at my theory.


----------



## tgm2x (Jul 11, 2012)

Doubtful since all those Suigetsu's words about power would be pointless


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 11, 2012)

why would he need oro's help in summoning them.


----------



## AeolusXII (Jul 11, 2012)

Either Oro has their bodies/dna or knows where Tobi or Danzo has their remains (all dem eyes).


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 11, 2012)

Naruto got to meet his parents.

Sasuke might as well get to meet his as an adult.

The problem is, does Kishimoto want him to meet them as he is now, or as he will be when he is fully redeemed?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2012)

boshi said:


> yes it is probably the Uchiha hideout I agree



thank you


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

i has to be the uchiha temple, this is like the last opportunity that we will have to actually visit it throught some character


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 12, 2012)

*Prediction: Sasuke and Orochimaru will go to Konoha and be defeated*

They will go there and eventually start destroying shit. However, the guy who stood up to Pein will be there to stop them, with his Kage Bunshins, Rasengans, and everything. 

Konohamaru. Sasuke will move in to kill Konohamaru just to realize that he is merely a Bunshin. The real Konohamaru will come out from behind with a Rasengan ready and Sasuke ends up like Pein, except Sasuke does not have Pein's durability so he dies a painfull, humiliating death in a pool of his own tears and blood. 

Orochimaru claims Sasuke's EMS from his corpse and becomes the final villain.  


Should Kishi make it happen?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 12, 2012)

The ramen guy knows all....


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 12, 2012)

I love Konohamaru, but I don't think so haha. He will definitely surpass his grandfather one day though.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh boy, Sasuke will have a field day with Konohamaru, like a test run with a weakened more useless version of 'Naruto'....The kid has no chance against a Sannin and an EMS user.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 12, 2012)

^Konohamaru in 10 years solos both.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2012)

So Konohamaru would kill Sasuke but not Oro?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Oh boy, Sasuke will have a field day with Konohamaru, like a test run with a weakened more useless version of 'Naruto'....The kid has no chance against a Sannin and an EMS user.



He's already bested a Rinnegan user. Last time I checked, Rinnegan>EMS and a Rinnegan user killed a Sannin.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 12, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> He's already bested a Rinnegan user. Last time I checked, Rinnegan>EMS and a Rinnegan user killed a Sannin.



Taken out of context...Konohamaru was a sneak(including some distraction)attack on an essentially one-trick body. 

Sasuke was good enough to kill Deidara, Danzou and compete with Raikage.

Konohamaru better bend over and hope for forgiveness if sees Sasuke


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2012)

Impossible doesn?t even start to describe the chances of this happening. Nothing more is needed to say.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 12, 2012)

Man this belongs to fan fic...


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2012)

komohameru is 10 years old..................... and orochimaru has been sealed for a very long time


----------



## Chibason (Jul 12, 2012)

Konohamaru will summon Enma to assist in the defeat of Taka and Oro...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 12, 2012)

Konohamaru will then go and kill edo madara , Tobi and Juubi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i has to be the uchiha temple, this is like the last opportunity that we will have to actually visit it throught some character



i hope soo


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2012)

*The ones that know everything !!*


*Orochimaru and Sasuke will go to a place that can allow sasuke to meet them !*

*What if this place can show the past.... the things that happen in the past and all the events... this place could allow sasuke to see everything !

I belive this is why Orochimaru says to Sasuke... a place you know well because Sasuke will get to see his family and the uchiha clan...

Sasuke could see what is the uchiha clan and what is the vilage and what happend 20 years ago*

*What do you guys think ?*


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2012)

It could be. But I got the idea that Sasuke was going to interact with "them", not only see "them".

But I like this theory OP +reps


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 12, 2012)

They'r going to tobi's lair.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would prefer Akamaru killing sasuke
or maybe this man killing sasuke


----------



## Revolution (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't like it. Sasuke owes it to Konoha to tell everyone what happened and how faulty the "Shinobi" world really is when it causes shit like this to happen in the first place.  And Shame on Naruto for not telling Konoha it was Nagato/Pain who saved the town, not Naruto


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

konohamaru gets stomped

udon solos


----------



## ovanz (Jul 12, 2012)

WTF? A kid (who isn't senju, jinjuuriki or has sharingan) against the pedo master himself? someone is gonna get raped.

Lol at him defeating probably the weakest pain body who was used only for resurrection and gather info = konokamaru >>>>> rinnegan. That's almost as good feat as Sakura punching one of pain's summons. 

The only ones who can cause problems to saske/orochimaru are iruka tanking shuriken to the back and teruichi poison ramen.


----------



## Recal (Jul 12, 2012)

The only thing Konohamaru would be able to do is bend over and prepare his anus.

Oro and Sauce together would destroy.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 12, 2012)

alexu9696; you sir, are a genius.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2012)

Isn't he supposed to meet people?


----------



## riyuhou (Jul 12, 2012)

What about the place where Sasuke and Itachi fought ?


----------



## Man-Kind (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Man That Knows Everything*

Okay, well I have been thinking about this a little, and what if that person is Jiraiya. I mean throughout the plot, Jiraiya seem to be that person who knew all about the naruto's history course, along with Tobi. I mean Jiraiya wasnt ressurected, so perhaps he is still alive in a spirit form somewhere underneath the sea. Orichimaru was able to put his concious in several seals, so if Jiraiya was able to pull some sort of trick like this and that would be awesome. 

Who knows, the plot has gotten interesting somewhat, what do you think


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure if serious.


----------



## houston9788 (Jul 12, 2012)

The problem is we're already aware that Jiraiya knew very little. In fact, his lack of knowledge is what lead to his death. Also his body is impaled 6 times over and rotting at the bottom of the ocean. There may not be any Jiraiya left for dna.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Jul 12, 2012)

Jiraiya didn't even know about Akatsuki leader identity.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2012)

That would be fine and all except HE'S DEAD!

And irretrievable.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 12, 2012)

wut.

Jiraiya dosen't know shit.


----------



## eepdoodle (Jul 12, 2012)

The question isn’t “who knows everything?” It’s “who knows everything that Sasuke wants to know?”

I doubt that’s Jiraiya


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Orochimaru knew a hell of a lot more than Jiraiya.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Orochimaru knew a hell of a lot more than Jiraiya.



orochimaru knows a little too much


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 12, 2012)

I was laughing at people who thought it was Orochimaru, but then I saw this thread.


----------



## AeolusXII (Jul 12, 2012)

tgm2x said:


> Doubtful since all those Suigetsu's words about power would be pointless



If the scroll somehow gives access to the brothers or Rikudo, or a time machine, or a tank, or any of these other wild super power theories, why in the hell didn't Oro use it already and rape the planet?

Chances are the scroll was just edo/SM mode (hence Sauce's Enlightenment about the cursed seals)

The fact that Naruto met his parents already, only reinforces the idea of Sauce talking to his parents.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope he gets to say goodbye to his parents, but that probably wont happen.  It has to be Naruto to set Sasuke on a productive path (as opposed to destructive).  Most likely one will be someone like Shisui as he understands Itachi's feelings when Itachi's parents not only did not understand Itachi's feelings, but disproved of them.  Sasukes' father even warned Sasuke that Itachi was on the dark side.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't say that I"m on board with you.

Orochimaru had Sasuke in his clutches for two years. And suspected that the young Uchiha would betray him. Yet, he was unable to do anything about it.

I think showing Sasuke his parents would have been a chip Orochimaru put down a long time ago. Because he was never able to manipulate Sasuke-only to attract him with the allure of power.

Many of Orochimaru's subject were emotionally vested in his work..either that or they feared him. Sasuke is the one person who was absolutely detached from the Sannin; talking about his parents would have allowed Orochimaru to get into the hardwiring of Sasuke's mentality. But it never happened.

Again, I think that Orochimaru is taking Sasuke to see one of the elder summons. The old toad, for example,_ does actually know_ everything-even the future.


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2012)

idk. orochimaru's "your too young to know everything" is something allot are overlooking.


----------



## jboku (Jul 12, 2012)

*The people who know everything...*

So here is my theory...

Orochimaru is going to go see the uzumaki clan.  There are still some hidden and alive who know the whole story which is why Madara tried to kill them (one of the many reasons).

What we will find out is Yamato will be there.  Durring all this chaos he was released by his fellow members.  

This is why Kabuto had no idea who he Yamato was but Oro did.  This is why he was able to survive while so many didn't.  Even Oro was surpirised to see Yamato alive. Yamato works in the shadows keeping an eye on everyone for the Uzumaki.  It explains how he has the stamana to use the 1st abilities .

Just a RANDOM idea... Thoughts?  Too troll even for Kishi?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 12, 2012)

Like you said "just a RANDOM ideia"...


----------



## jboku (Jul 12, 2012)

Since everyone is coming back to life and out of no where, why not instant more Uzumaki clan people.  I am sure it will eventually come.  Uzumaki vs Uchiha finalle....


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think it's Jiraiya who Sasuke will be meeting. 

HOWEVER, Jiraiya did in fact know alot more than you'd think. At the time in the manga he was alive, he knew more than anyone else except for Itachi and Tobi. He was the first person (besides Itachi) uninvolved with the attack itself to figure out that the person behind the nine-tails attack was Madara. He was also onto the Akatsuki's secret long before it was unearthed. The mere fact that he found Pain in the hidden rain village makes him all the more informed.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 13, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Jiraiya didn't even know about Akatsuki leader identity.



This. If J-man is the man who knows everything, then why didn't he know the identity of the Akatsuki leader? Lol.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 13, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> got the feeling that "them" refers to sauce's parents?



Not really. People who just did what others told them could hardly know 'everything'.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 13, 2012)

Man-Kind said:


> Okay, well I have been thinking about this a little, and what if that person is Jiraiya. I mean throughout the plot, Jiraiya seem to be that person who knew all about the naruto's history course, along with Tobi. I mean Jiraiya wasnt ressurected, so perhaps he is still alive in a spirit form somewhere underneath the sea. Orichimaru was able to put his concious in several seals, so if Jiraiya was able to pull some sort of trick like this and that would be awesome.
> 
> Who knows, the plot has gotten interesting somewhat, what do you think



But:
1) Jiraiya doesn't know much, and probably forgot what he knew. [He didn't even remember Kushina's name.]
2) Jiraiya isn't needed in the manga anymore, nor he is hinted at coming back, not like Oro.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it's Tobi. There was a chapter by that same name. It was the one Tobi was explaing Itachi's story to Sasuke.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 13, 2012)

I did consider it. There was something odd about them in the flashback Itachi's showed him.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm asssuming it is Tobi. The guy so far has retold all of important backstory for us. He has even recounted things that even kakashi or the Kages didn't believe concerning the legendary Rikoudou.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait, isn't that obvious?
Just kidding, I was leaning towards sasukes parents as well


----------



## dwade (Jul 13, 2012)

*"The man who knows everything" - Revealed*

In the entire Naruto universe, there has been only one person who "knows everything." Yes. We know this person since the beginning of the manga. 

Sasuke is about to meet this person, who wrote on the scroll that Orochimaru somehow possessed. I humbly present you the guy you have all been waiting for, the one who knows everything:


Sasuke is going to meet:


and ask him why he keeps asspulling shit in the manga. We see that this scroll gave Sasuke the power to resurrect anyone he wants. His first target was Orochimaru. Expect Sasuke to ask Kishi the obvious question: "When you gonna stop the asspulls?


----------



## momma bravo (Jul 13, 2012)

"every character has a bit of me inside of them"


----------



## momma bravo (Jul 13, 2012)

i do think it's possible that he will at least need to speak with his dad. i made a  recently yet i'm waiting for the next few chapters to revise it, but the fact that Oro said "a place you know very well" heavily implies [to me at least] that it is something related to the Uchiha clan (ex., Naka Shrine)


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 13, 2012)

I also think Fugaku and Mikoto (and Shisui too) make the most sense here. Sasuke has now heard Tobi's, Itachi's and Danzo's versions, and all of them are pretty much the villages point of views of what happened. He still needs to hear Uchiha clan's version of what happened; where were they when kyuubi attacked, and what drove them to plan a rebellion, etc. And who is the best person to ask that from? The man who planned the rebellion, his father. Plus, I think Sasuke needs that 'final farewell' moment with his parents too.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 13, 2012)

Sasuke's Parents, and the Uchiha tablet.


----------



## Summers (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you to the mod who fused these threads. Keep up the good work. Just more 4 more pages worth of threads to go!


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 13, 2012)

Sasuke's parents where just as much victims of their lineage as any other Uchiha. I would hardly see why they would be the 'ones who know everything'.

Also, Why would team Oro need a scroll to seem them when Oro could just Edo them? It's not like they were sealed away.

The 'ones who know everything' are much bigger than simple Itachi fodder.

PS: And for the love, it's *not* Tobi. WTF would they need a scroll and go to a very familiar place just to see Tobi? Learn to read, people.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not understanding these Uchiha theories. They wouldn't be able to tell Sasuke anything that Itachi couldn't, really. Plus, if Orochimaru had access to the clan in the first place, he probably would have used them in his invasion again the Leaf Village anyways. 

I've noticed that a lot of times we look too far into this stuff. If it's "A place we all know", that means it's tied to Orochimaru as well. What location are both Sasuke and Orochimaru tied to? The Leaf Village. That's my prediction, anyways.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 14, 2012)

probably the elders (from the counsel)


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 14, 2012)

Ventus said:


> I'm not understanding these Uchiha theories. They wouldn't be able to tell Sasuke anything that Itachi couldn't, really.



Thing is Itachi didn't tell him anything about the reasons for the attempted coup. All he did say was that it was madness or some such. His parents are the only ones Sasuke can ask who know everything about the coup and what lead to it and who may be willing to give him a straight and true answer.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it's Mikoto and Fugaku


----------



## Summers (Jul 14, 2012)

If its an ET than why not control Kabuto into doing it.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 14, 2012)

its not fugaku since he's tobi


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

well i dont think itachi and sasuke are fools who cant recognaize their father.

but no fugaku cant be among "those fellows".


----------



## Kid (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> *well i dont think itachi and sasuke are fools who cant recognaize their father.*
> 
> but no fugaku cant be among "those fellows".



So if your father had a mask on , and you didn't see him since you were a child , you would directly recognize him?


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

IceBc said:


> So if your father had a mask on , and you didn't see him since you were a child , you would directly recognize him?



if u were shinobi with sharingan id say yep u should


----------



## Garfield (Jul 14, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Thing is Itachi didn't tell him anything about the reasons for the attempted coup. All he did say was that it was madness or some such. His parents are the only ones Sasuke can ask who know everything about the coup and what lead to it and who may be willing to give him a straight and true answer.


That's not true. You've seen how Fugaku was around Sasuke, Sasuke would never trust Fugaku to reveal Uchiha secrets to him. It's gotta be someone else he could trust, either within the clan or without.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 14, 2012)

adee said:


> That's not true. You've seen how Fugaku was around Sasuke, Sasuke would never trust Fugaku to reveal Uchiha secrets to him. It's gotta be someone else he could trust, either within the clan or without.



I think you're wrong. Fugaku may not have been overly affectionate, but Sasuke still loved and trusted him. And Fugaku also loved his son. He may have tried to keep the coup secret from Sasuke, but that's to be expected. You don't tell a six year old kid about something like that.


----------



## Seon (Jul 15, 2012)

I've read it multiple times and the only thing I could honestly and logically come up with is either 

Sasuke wants to resurrect the uchiha clan and ask them about everything. 

Or he has found out about the Sage of the six paths somehow and wants to revive them and ask them about everything from the very beginning of the whole thing.

Logically these are the only two options I can see for those who "know everything"


----------



## gjoerulv (Jul 15, 2012)

Konohamaru and Mizuki?

Or, rather, what if it's Gai? I can imagine them going to the shrine to summon "them", then the scene changes to Naruto vs Tobi. We see Gai disappear in a poof. In the next panel we see Lee and Gai nude in the shrine, summoned by Sasuke and Oro, followed by "A shocking revelation...!" text at the buttom as the chapter ends.

No, seriously, I don't know. Is it even clear that "they" are dead? I mean, we have no idea what that scroll is all about.


----------

